# Shower Drain plugged by a sock



## Goosebay (Mar 22, 2010)

We have a 2-story home with one of the bathrooms upstairs. One of our wonderful daughters tried using a sock to plug the bathtub and consequently the sock went down the drain. Any suggestions?


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 7, 2008)

First thing I can think of is to buy a 25' auger and snake it into the drain and see if you can retrieve the sock that way.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_24645-319-L...=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=auger$y=14$x=20


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

Maybe try some thin wire and a fishhook?


----------



## Hodag (Sep 15, 2008)

Unless there is a clean-out fixture in the general area, I would go with the auger. The risk is that you push if further down and make matters worse, but depending on the sock either you can try to snag it and pull it up, or if it is a thin one you can chew it up with the auger.

If you are blessed with a handy to reach cleanout, I would try the same procedure from the bottom if possible.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If it's close enough to the opening, try a 2 dollar Zip-It plastic drain cleaner. 
It should hook a sock as easily as it would a clog of hair.

DM


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Wait about 4-5 days and check the clothes dryer..they eventually turn up:laughing:


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I say push it down. Your bathtub is only 1-1/2" drain.

Being that it's an upstairs bathroom, that tub is more than likely fairly close to the toilet line - 3". Once you push it into the 3" it shouldn't be an issue.

:thumbup:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

dou you know how far it went? maybe plug off the overflow and try a good shop vac if its not too far in there :wink:


----------

